# How Strong Is Shizune?



## zaddyxx22 (Aug 14, 2018)

this had been lingering in my mind, how streong is Shizune actually? I mean she is the hokages assistant and you have to be really smart and strong for that role but I haven't seen any feats from her really


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 14, 2018)

Between Asuma and Kurenai imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 14, 2018)

stronger than hana, shiho & ayame

**


----------



## Bonly (Aug 14, 2018)

Jounin lvl though prolly weaker then most Jounin we know a decent bit about


----------



## Ayala (Aug 14, 2018)

The Hokage assistant doesn't have to be very strong, just like Shikamaru isn't. Tsunade kept her behind because she was Dan's niece i believe. 

Beyond that, she hasn't shown much, she's been shown her place by Rusty Tsunade and Kabuto IIRC, easily at that, and she didn't even offer resistance to Human path, who killed her. 

Simple jonin level i'd say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mithos (Aug 14, 2018)

Limbo said:


> Beyond that, she hasn't shown much, she's been shown her place by Rusty Tsunade and Kabuto IIRC, easily at that, and she didn't even offer resistance to Human path, who killed her.



To be fair to her, even someone like Kabuto (same level as Kakashi) wouldn't dare approach a rusty Tsunade without tiring her out first. Shizune was in a confined space with nowhere to go. Further, when Shizune fought Kabuto, Kabuto was amped by a soldier pill.

And as for Human Path, she was attacked from behind before she knew he was there.

Even the most skilled of Jounin wouldn't have fared well in most of the situations she was placed in.

She was praised by Kabuto during their first encounter, saved Neji's life with an advanced surgery, figured out Pain's secret through her autopsy, was selected as the Captain of the Medical Division for the Shinobi Alliance, and together with Sakura figured out Zetsu's secret. Additionally, Sakura was stated to be a talent _unseen since Shizune, _indicating Shizune was extremely talented.

While most of her feats are not related to combat, her portrayal suggests she's definitely more than an average Jounin in my opinion. She also has pretty good stats in the Databook.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ayala (Aug 14, 2018)

Matto said:


> To be fair to her, even someone like Kabuto (same level as Kakashi) wouldn't dare approach a rusty Tsunade without tiring her out first. Shizune was in a confined space with nowhere to go. Further, when Shizune fought Kabuto, Kabuto was amped by a soldier pill.
> 
> And as for Human Path, she was attacked from behind before she knew he was there.
> 
> ...



What makes Kabuto Kakashi's equal isn't his CQC, which he admitted he sucks in. And soldier pills are included in a character's strength, they didn't say you are Kakashi's equal without the pills. They made an overall comparison. Pills are part of his arsenal. 

Itachi praised Kurenai a moment after humiliating her, it's about the same situation. Kabuto easily defeated her. 

The rest is all medical features, combat is what's being talked. 

She could have been a very skilled jonin for all i know, but i can't put her on the same level as someone like Asuma for example. Not even Kurenai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 14, 2018)

Poison fog gg

On serious note tho she's prolly above average jonin.. Might be high jonin/low kage if we consider her support abilities.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 14, 2018)

Limbo said:


> What makes Kabuto Kakashi's equal isn't his CQC, which he admitted he sucks in. And soldier pills are included in a character's strength, they didn't say you are Kakashi's equal without the pills. They made an overall comparison. Pills are part of his arsenal.



He didn't say he sucks in close combat; he said hand-to-hand combat isn't his forte. Regardless, he used ninjutsu to defeat Shizune.

Solider pills dramatically boost physical stats, temporarily. And they are clearly not included in the statements made about Kabuto and Kakashi. They were equated as equals by both Orochimaru and Jiraiya in situations where it was combat/power that was being discussed. She was up against a Kakashi-level fighter who was boosted on top of that.



> Itachi praised Kurenai a moment after humiliating her, it's about the same situation. Kabuto easily defeated her.



Okay. But no one is saying Shizune is comparable to Kabuto; she can still be an above-average Jounin who impressed Kabuto and be significantly below someone roughly equal to one of the strongest and most famous Jounin in the world: Kakashi.



> The rest is all medical features, combat is what's being talked.



Her lack of combat feats does make this discussion difficult. I don't believe she's an amazing combatant as that's not her expertise, but I also don't think she's a run-of-the-mill Jounin either.



> She could have been a very skilled jonin for all i know, but i can't put her on the same level as someone like Asuma for example. Not even Kurenai.



Both Asuma and Kurenai are powerful by Jounin standards. And it's not clear how she stacks up to them in combat. I don't place either Asuma or Kurenai on Kakashi's level, and I don't think they would fare very well against a boosted Kabuto either.

We know that Shizune pressured Kabuto on three occasions: first, when she surprised him with her wrist-launcher poison needles; second, when she very nearly hit him with poison needles spit from her mouth; and third when she retaliated with _Ninja Art: Poison Fog, _which had Kabuto remarking that even one whiff would be fatal and forcing him to flee underground. If she can pressure someone as skillful as Kabuto with her poison attacks, she has a very good chance of landing a hit on other Jounin - and one hit is all it takes. 

We also know that she taught Sakura how to imbue weapons with poison, so she likely has other poison weapons on her person. Since Sakura didn't surpass her until Sakura gained _Strength of a Hundred_, I'd bet that Shizune also knows how to make sleep bombs as well. Indeed, when Kabuto and Orochimaru first approached Tsunade and Shizune, Shizune wanted to fight them and was reaching into her robes for _something_. My guess would be some sort of weapon created using her knowledge of poisons and/or medical ninjutsu.

As far as stats go, she has 4.5 in ninjutsu, a 4 in genjutsu, a 4.5 in intelligence, and a 4 in speed. I'd be willing to bet she knows techniques outside of medical ninjutsu. 

She probably has a decently strong defense against illusions given her 4 in the stat, her intelligence, and her excellent chakra control as one of the world's best medics. That could help her in a fight against Kurenai, for example. 

Her main weakness seems to be close combat (she has a mere 2.5 in taijutsu).


----------



## Buuhan (Aug 14, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Poison fog gg
> 
> On serious note tho she's prolly above average jonin.. Might be high jonin/low kage if we consider her support abilities.


When you say high jonin are you referring to elites like p1 Kakashi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 14, 2018)

At least low jonnin tier. At most mid jonnin tier.


----------



## Maverick04 (Aug 14, 2018)

Not strong enough to be relevant in a fight


----------



## SynGates (Aug 15, 2018)

She's Jonin tier. While nothing special, she did put some pressure on Part 1 Kabuto who was said to rival Kakashi.


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 15, 2018)

Around iruka’s level


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 15, 2018)

I believe she is around Kurenai's level but due to medic/support skillset she is weaker in a straight 1-on-1. Iirc Tsunade said Shizune's medical talents are only surpassed by Sakura's(not counting herself obviously).


----------



## King1 (Aug 15, 2018)

She is jonin level but nothing special, she is below part 1 kabuto


----------



## Katou (Aug 15, 2018)

Stronger than Iruka but weaker than Base Sakura


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 15, 2018)

She is strong enough to give trouble to the likes of P1 Kabuto, thus also P1 Kakashi and Guy, therefore she is way above your average Jonin.


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2018)

She was pretty irrelevant in the end.

Still a good supporter.But thats it.

She is below Kurenai


----------



## Kisame (Aug 15, 2018)

She is above average for a Jonin, but from the ones we've seen she seems weaker than average because we mostly got a look at the stronger Jonins in the villages/story (Darui, Kakashi, Kabuto, Asuma, Yamato etc).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 15, 2018)

She is as strong as Choji is fast


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 15, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> When you say high jonin are you referring to elites like p1 Kakashi?


If we added her support capabilities i don't see why not


----------

